# Environment Tyre Disposal Fee



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you get a nice warm glow that you are helping to save the word when you pay that £1-2 disposal fee when you replace your tyres. The disposal must be regulated mustn't it? 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18831180


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Had to laugh at that!

We have had four very serious fires in our local area at tyre dumps, two at Earls Barton and two at Chelveston.

Both were perfectly legal but once the fires started, they burned for weeks, the Earls Barton fires were alongside the A6 E-B bypass.

There should be a limit on the quantities being stored.

Peter


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

listerdiesel said:


> Had to laugh at that!
> 
> We have had four very serious fires in our local area at tyre dumps, two at Earls Barton and two at Chelveston.
> 
> ...


There will be a limit on quantitiies under the terms of a waste management licence issued by and regulated by the Environment Agency. Such sites are the subject of regular inspection. Tyre fires are notoriously difficult to extinguish and if they happen underground can take years to go out.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I've never paid a disposal charge. Always get them to put them in the back of the car and drop them in at the council tip on the way home. They have a free skip just for tyres.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Addie said:


> I've never paid a disposal charge. Always get them to put them in the back of the car and drop them in at the council tip on the way home. They have a free skip just for tyres.


When this program was on the BBC a week or two back, many garages, especially Halfords it seems, insisted you had to pay the fee even if you took the tyre away with you! As a result of them being shown the footage retraining would be undertaken!

8O


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*My Mates Rubber*

My Mates Dad's Garden (woodford). Is built in a tyre dump mountain.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I feel ripped off. Just the same as when the fitter informs me that the tyres have been inflated with nitrogen. They look a bit daft when I tell them that 78% of the atmosphere is nitrogen.

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nitrogen*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I feel ripped off. Just the same as when the fitter informs me that the tyres have been inflated with nitrogen. They look a bit daft when I tell them that 78% of the atmosphere is nitrogen.
> 
> Dave p


And 100% OFN costs a fortune over AIR. But is it OFN or Nitrogen?

TM


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Addie said:


> I've never paid a disposal charge. Always get them to put them in the back of the car and drop them in at the council tip on the way home. They have a free skip just for tyres.


North Devon recycling centres want £2 per tyre.


----------

